#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Odu Huawei compatibilidade de modelos

## Demolidor

Quem possui link com equipamento Huawei poderia confirmar se eu consigo fechar link com esse par ?


ODU Huawei Optix Rtn 600 
08G-HP 8426-8454Mhz
119mhz
Hi


ODU Huawei Optix Rtn 600
08G-HP 8321-8349MHz
119Hz
Lo

----------


## laurence669

Demolidor essas ai vão conversar sim !!
pois você terá uma baixa e uma alta nas mesmas frequências ...
e são os mesmo modelos !
com certeza e compatível

----------


## speedconnection

> Demolidor essas ai vão conversar sim !!
> pois você terá uma baixa e uma alta nas mesmas frequências ...
> e são os mesmo modelos !
> com certeza e compatível


por acaso voce sabe configurar radios da huawey modelo rtn 950

----------


## Demolidor

> Demolidor essas ai vão conversar sim !!
> pois você terá uma baixa e uma alta nas mesmas frequências ...
> e são os mesmo modelos !
> com certeza e compatível



Minha dúvida é; - porque elas operam em frequências próximas, porém não na mesma frequência ? 

Não deveriam operar pelo menos na mesma faixa ? por exemplo as duas de 8426 até 8454 ?

----------


## andreluis

Amigo.

Vc tem foto deste rádio, podeia me enviar.

[email protected]


Obrigado..

----------


## speedconnection

> Minha dúvida é; - porque elas operam em frequências próximas, porém não na mesma frequência ?


Porque uma frequencia e para enviar (falar) e a outra receber (escultar)




> Não deveriam operar pelo menos na mesma faixa ? por exemplo as duas de 8426 até 8454 ?


nao

----------

